# i searched here but help me molar ratio reaction p2np iron



## Botsauto-Dutchland (Aug 6, 2022)

i used the search engine in here but cant find it, what i understoud is 1 mol p2np 3 mol iron 
so i going to reduce 1 mol p2np 163gr so i need 165 gr iron and some fecl catalyst.

but then i found this:

If phenyl-2-nitropropene is reduced by iron powder in an acidic medium (such as acetic acid or aqueous hydrochloric acid) the nitroalkene is reduced to the oxime, which is then hydrolyzed by the acid into the desired phenyl-2-propanone.
Phenyl-2-nitropropene (10 g, 61 mmol) was dissolved in 75 ml HOAc and slowly dripped into a refluxing slurry of Fe powder (32 g, 0.57 mol) in 140 ml HOAc. 

so i should add 500grams iron for 1 mol p2np ? 

i just going to start i use hcl 30 and i solve the p2np in just enough glacial and add 170gr iron with hcl 30%

i did not had high yield i tried a longer time reflux and the reccomended 1.5 hours from this man.


----------



## Botsauto-Dutchland

wholy shit is started steam distil, i did not see any yello oil.... so i swapped catching flask and added some toluene to the flask.Water is clear and tolueen is yellow. water is neutral (ph) what could this shit be not enough iron powder ?


----------



## Botsauto-Dutchland

Dutch046 said:


> wholy shit is started steam distil, i did not see any yello oil.... so i swapped catching flask and added some toluene to the flask.Water is clear and tolueen is yellow. water is neutral (ph) what could this shit be not enough iron powder ?



Dutch046second flask 5mm layer bottle 500ml and all smalll yellow oil dwarling in the water and a few on the bottom, small batches i never seen this goes time of the reaction up when skale goes up ? it does not sounds logic


----------



## Botsauto-Dutchland

Dutch046 said:


> wholy shit is started steam distil, i did not see any yello oil.... so i swapped catching flask and added some toluene to the flask.Water is clear and tolueen is yellow. water is neutral (ph) what could this shit be not enough iron powder ?



Dutch046second flask 5mm layer bottle 500ml and all smalll yellow oil dwarling in the water and a few on the bottom, small batches i never seen this goes time of the reaction up when skale goes up ? it does not sounds logic


----------



## Botsauto-Dutchland

Dutch046 said:


> second flask 5mm layer bottle 500ml and all smalll yellow oil dwarling in the water and a few on the bottom, small batches i never seen this goes time of the reaction up when skale goes up ? it does not sounds logic



Dutch046


Dutch046 said:


> second flask 5mm layer bottle 500ml and all smalll yellow oil dwarling in the water and a few on the bottom, small batches i never seen this goes time of the reaction up when skale goes up ? it does not sounds logic


i gues i am not logic so its all good 3the flask swap and its almost 50/50 in layer weird like me peace


----------



## Botsauto-Dutchland

btw yield before vacuum, steam distilled and did not yet washed the boiling flask.
so i had 120 ml redish p2p.
now finished distilling formamide and the redish p2p i only have a pic gues its about 100ml


----------



## Botsauto-Dutchland

i am not that good @ yields but this oil is like water with a verry verry litle smell love it. now i hope before this batch is used (by myself) i order Nabh4 thats the only way to go the iron mess is shit the mercury is cool reaction but the toxicity is fuck. next time i look for the b powder thing


----------



## William Dampier

Dutch046 said:


> what could this shit be not enough iron powder ?



Dutch046In what form was iron powder in, like thinly crushed?


----------



## Kai

Dutch046 said:


> wholy shit is started steam distil, i did not see any yello oil.... so i swapped catching flask and added some toluene to the flask.Water is clear and tolueen is yellow. water is neutral (ph) what could this shit be not enough iron powder ?



Dutch046use a ball mill to powderize iron for 3-4 days that might effect


----------

